# [Heisec] Botnetz-Bekämpfung: FBI lobt Unterstützung durch Facebook



## Newsfeed (13 Dezember 2012)

Das Butterfly-Botnetz soll das bisher größte Botnetz der Cybercrime-Geschichte sein und einen Schaden von 850 Millionen US-Dollar verursacht haben. Laut FBI spielte Facebook bei der Aufklärung eine entscheidende Rolle.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

